# Masterforce table saw



## 1895 (Jul 31, 2018)

How do. Don't see much here on table saws but also ain't been a member here very long. Mostly lookin for critiques on the masterforce contractor tablesaw. Bought one a year an a half ago an swapped out the old pos fence system for a delta t3. Little work but she bolted up fine. Put an older craftsman router table outside the wing with a makeshift angle iron pc. Connecting the rails. Not stumping for anybody but I'm running 24" oak boards under 1/64th an inch end to end with it. Diablo 40 tooth thin Kerf blade. I'm talkin 1/128th. Got it fully set up around Feb. Maybe, and kinda geeked about it. When I bought it I was hoping it was similar to the ridged saw. (15amp v13 amp) the original fence was worse than crap. The delta t3 though fixed that. Just curious though, anybody else bought one? any problems? Year an a half an this things a cabinet saw, whats the catch? Just like to hear someone's else's opinion on this saw


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Lots of table saws discussed and cussed on here over the years. Do not remember a Masterforce being discussed. 



George


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I have the Ridgid R4512. The Ridgid, Masterforce and Craftsman version are all basically the same saw. There is also another version in black under Dayton that I've seen for sale in the past on Walmart. The R4512 is probably the most popular out of them all. 



I did the same thing this past winter and ditched the factory fence. While not completely horrible it left much to be desired. I bought a VerySuperCoolTools fence and made my own guide rails. Had them powder coated and made extension wings and outfeed table for it. It really did go from a pretty good saw to a pretty damn nice saw if I may say so. Wired it for 220v which does help shorten the wind up time. Makes it a bit easier on the motor. While I would go for a bit more horse in my dream saw, the 1 1/2 hp hasn't really been limiting on anything I've done so far. I'm happy with it and have less$ in it than a comparable cabinet saw. I can't say enough good things about the VSCT fence. I'd put it on just about any saw I can imagine. Best fence I've worked with.


----------



## 1895 (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice setup. Like the outfeed table. Wood wings a nice touch. Clean shop too. ( i need to use my broom more often)I had looked around and figgered them 3 were the same saw just minor differences an color. Was actually lookin at a ridged an seen Menards had em on sale. I think the fence is one of those differences. Aint got 220 in the garage an never really understood the benefits of it on a saw. Not really thought about it much though. Helps it run cooler makin the motor last seems significant though. Over all its a nice improvement over my old craftsman.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks. I almost went with the T3 too, but after seeing how easy it would be to make my own rails I decided to go that route for the sole reason that I could make the rails as long as possible for my shop. I can get just past 36" rip to the right of the blade now. These are definitely one of the best bang for your buck saws you can get. I can see myself upgrading to a more powerful cabinet saw in the future but for now I'm very happy. Huge step up from the Ryobi contractor saw I used to use. 



I can assure you the shop doesn't stay clean. It does get used..Lol... I sweep up every night as the shop also doubles as my home gym/workout space. The dust collection helps too.


----------



## time (11 mo ago)

1895 said:


> How do. Don't see much here on table saws but also ain't been a member here very long. Mostly lookin for critiques on the masterforce contractor tablesaw. Bought one a year an a half ago an swapped out the old pos fence system for a delta t3. Little work but she bolted up fine. Put an older craftsman router table outside the wing with a makeshift angle iron pc. Connecting the rails. Not stumping for anybody but I'm running 24" oak boards under 1/64th an inch end to end with it. Diablo 40 tooth thin Kerf blade. I'm talkin 1/128th. Got it fully set up around Feb. Maybe, and kinda geeked about it. When I bought it I was hoping it was similar to the ridged saw. (15amp v13 amp) the original fence was worse than crap. The delta t3 though fixed that. Just curious though, anybody else bought one? any problems? Year an a half an this things a cabinet saw, whats the catch? Just like to hear someone's else's opinion on this saw


I have had mine for over 6 years and it has been great. I now am hearing some rattling and soon will have to replace. Only paid 500 new not sure what to do for new one.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought the only table saws with the Masterforce name on them were the cheap little plastic job site saws. Good to know they offered one of these things too. 

Seeing as it is more or less the same thing as the Rigid / Craftsman of the same design, I can honestly say I AM familiar with those, and honestly they are a good bang for the buck saw. The Rigid a friend of mine has actually has a decent, not great, but a decent enough fence... I can see how you would want better though... And the Delta T3 is a popular choice.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I think Masterforce is a store brand of Menards, of course Menards doesn't actually make the tools.

I have the Menards version of the Wen 1412 that is also carried by other brands, sometimes with different tables etc. Funny thing, I don't see it on the Menards site now, these are strange times.








WEN 4214T 5-Amp 12-Inch Variable Speed Cast Iron Benchtop Drill Press with Laser and Work Light


Features a 5-amp induction motor, a 12-inch swing, and a 3-1/8-inch spindle travel Adjust the mechanical variable speed anywhere from 580 to 3200 RPM Digital speed readout displays current RPM of the machine for maximum precision Includes a laser, overhead light, adjustable depth stop, table...




wenproducts.com












Jet® JWDP-12 12'' Drill Press with Digital Read Out


Variable speed is adjusted with one simple lever and the speed is displayed on a large digital read-out—also features a laser crosshairs for drilling accuracy!




www.rockler.com












Amazon.com: BILT HARD 5 Amp 12 in. Variable Speed Drill Press, with T-Track Kit, Benchtop with Laser and Work Light : Everything Else


Amazon.com: BILT HARD 5 Amp 12 in. Variable Speed Drill Press, with T-Track Kit, Benchtop with Laser and Work Light : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------

